# Don't Understand Blood Work



## mblanken (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey need some help. I just saw an Endo who decided to take me off Synthroid for 2 week and do a panel of blood work after being off meds for 2 weeks. I just got my results today and am confused.

TSH 2.24 (.465-4.68)

Free T4 1.0 (.78-2.19)

Free T3 3.1 (2.0-4.4)

Thyroid Peroxidase AB <6 (0-34)

Thyroglobulin Antibody 4.5 (0-0.9) HIGH

I feel hypo but I am afraid that when I go in for my next appt. he might pull me off the meds completely. Any thoughts on why just one of the antibodies test was high??


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Newbie said:


> Hey need some help. I just saw an Endo who decided to take me off Synthroid for 2 week and do a panel of blood work after being off meds for 2 weeks. I just got my results today and am confused.
> 
> TSH 2.24 (.465-4.68)
> 
> ...


Why did your doctor pull you off thyroid medications?

These labs are hypo - in range but hypo and you are having hypo symptoms.

You may need to leave this doctor and go to a different one if they will not medicate you based on these labs.

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid? This test

"Thyroglobulin Antibody 4.5 (0-0.9) HIGH", would indicate the need.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thyroglobulin antibodies are often associated with thyroid cancer. Because of that, I echo Lovlkn's suggestion of an ultrasound to find out if you have any structural abnormalities.


----------



## mblanken (Dec 19, 2014)

I am really freaking out now. My doctor just called and told me that my ultrasound came back that I have a nodule and it needs to be biopsied.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay. I know it sounds like a freak-out kind of thing at first. I've been there. But try your best not to freak out. Take a deep breath. Avoid doing too much research on the internet...it's only informative to a point, then it's easy to start focusing too much on the nightmare stories. The vast majority of us do very, very, very well after thyroid cancer, and really, thyroid cancer is the worst-case scenario at this point. Odds are in your favor on this. I'm glad your doctor is on top of things. The biopsy is the perfect next step.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ditto everything Octavia said...and adding that most people have thyroid nodules. Really, it's quite unusual NOT to have a nodule. Right now you are just evaluating the characteristics of the nodule. It's very, very early.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had nodules and all of them were benign, so it's nothing to worry about until there's something to worry about!


----------

